# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Websphere et BPM

## troubleshooting

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis  la recherche d'une solution BPM et il me semble que Websphere propose un outil de BPM, quelqu'un a t-il des infos l dessus, o un avis  partager?

Merci!

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Salut,

J'en sais trop rien pour Websphere, mais j'en profite pour te suggrer de jeter un oeil a Bonita Open Solution dans tes recherches.

----------


## anisj1m

jbpm
http://www.jboss.org/jbpm

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> jbpm
> http://www.jboss.org/jbpm


LOL

----------


## lbenoit

Cot WebSphere,

Il y a WebSphere Process Server.
Sur le site IBM : http://www-01.ibm.com/software/integration/wps/

Il existe aussi une IDE adapt : http://www-01.ibm.com/software/integration/wid/

----------


## julien sapien

Si votre projet Websphere au sein de votre Entreprise ncessite une aide de la part de nos ingnieurs commerciaux, n'hsitez pas  me contacter.

Julien SAPIEN
Lead Development Representative 
ibm.com - Software Group - French Market
Ballycoolin, DUBLIN, Ireland
mail: sapienju@ie.ibm.com
Tlphone:  +353(0) 1881 1943

----------

